# Sage Barista ran out of water



## AndyJD (Oct 28, 2021)

Was making coffee this morning, the water reservoir ran out of water when it was half way through making the coffee. When I filled the reservoir and tried again I could hear and see steam coming from inside the machine, then water then flooded the worktop (but not via the drip tray, it was empty). The rear of the machine was also very hot, i guess that it overheated while out of water. Have left it to cool and tried again, still hissing and flooding. Grateful for any suggestions, thanks


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

You need to open it up and inspect the internal components, possibly a seal leaking or a pipe split or broken. With the machine unplugged!!!!


----------



## AndyJD (Oct 28, 2021)

El carajillo said:


> You need to open it up and inspect the internal components, possibly a seal leaking or a pipe split or broken. With the machine unplugged!!!!


 Thanks, I had a feeling that was the case


----------

